# 2 mares in heat for the first time for a long time.



## Arianna (May 21, 2022)

I have 2 mares that are both in heat at the same time, and I've bred them every other day last week and they are still in heat and excepting the stud. Is this normal? How many times do I need to breed them?


----------



## Taz (May 23, 2022)

Are they still in heat? I'm not a pro but I'd breed every other day until they come out. When you do AI on the big ones they always breed at the end of the heat for the best chance. You're lucky to have a stud around to check them for coming back in next month instead of guessing.


----------



## Arianna (May 23, 2022)

The one is still in heat but not the other.


----------

